# 45lb bow ?



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

So I got a 45lb take down recurve the other day. And am digging everybit of it. My question, bow came with 150gr muzzy phantoms Fred Eichler edition. I wasnt sure if the big 4 blades are too much for the 45lb bow. It's flying awesome with 150gr heads so I went and got some abowyer bonehead glue ons and screw in inserts. Finished weight should be 155grs so here it goes

Which and why?

Muzzy phantom 4 blade (1 1/8in)

Abowyer bone head 2 blade single bevel right (1 1/4 in)

I like the bigger cut with the less blades but some one might have pros and cons for me? Bow is a Hoyt buffalo 45lbs @ 28ins.


----------



## Finch (Aug 16, 2014)

I am pulling 47# on my hoyt buffalo at 27" and am shooting my exact same arrow out of it that I shot out of my Black widow sa2 at 56# and I am shooting 2 to 3 feet per second faster with my Buffalo than I was shooting with my widow. I was shooting my 520 grain arrow 160fps out of my widow and now I'm shooting 162fps out of my Buffalo pulling 9 less pounds. The buffalo limbs are super fast and the weight is adjustable 10%. The 45# should be  the middle of the setting so the limbs should actually adjust from 43# up to about 47# at 28". I am shooting 125 grain phantoms and am confident that they will get get good penetration so I don't think you will have a problem with the 150 grain phantoms. I was blown away by how much faster the buffalo limbs were Than the widow limbs and they pull very smooth. The buffalo is the smoothest recurve I have ever shot.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

Finch said:


> I am pulling 47# on my hoyt buffalo at 27" and am shooting my exact same arrow out of it that I shot out of my Black widow sa2 at 56# and I am shooting 2 to 3 feet per second faster with my Buffalo than I was shooting with my widow. I was shooting my 520 grain arrow 160fps out of my widow and now I'm shooting 162fps out of my Buffalo pulling 9 less pounds. The buffalo limbs are super fast and the weight is adjustable 10%. The 45# should be  the middle of the setting so the limbs should actually adjust from 43# up to about 47# at 28". I am shooting 125 grain phantoms and am confident that they will get get good penetration so I don't think you will have a problem with the 150 grain phantoms. I was blown away by how much faster the buffalo limbs were Than the widow limbs and they pull very smooth. The buffalo is the smoothest recurve I have ever shot.



I've got the SA11 and I agree with ya.

What do you think the 155gr 2 blades would do ?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 16, 2014)

2 blade head I would say.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 16, 2014)

What's your total arrow weight, and are you pulling to 28"?


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

30in beman 500 classic with 50gr insert. 5in shield flecthings 145gr field point. Not sure weight pretty close to 500gr.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 16, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> 30in beman 500 classic with 50gr insert. 5in shield flecthings 145gr field point. Not sure weight pretty close to 500gr.


I don't see a problem with either broadhead on deer. I would probably opt for the two blade on pigs. Others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 16, 2014)

You could always take the bleeders out of the Muzzys, I think you'll only loose 5 gr, but I think you'd be fine shooting them as they are.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 16, 2014)

If you stay off the shoulder you should be fine either way. If you can get em both sharp, pick which one flies the best.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 17, 2014)

Chris Spikes was killing deer with that big ol' land shark and a 45# bow


----------



## Mike Dudley (Aug 17, 2014)

*I would recommend Stos 130 gr 2-blade points.*



deast1988 said:


> So I got a 45lb take down recurve the other day. And am digging everybit of it. My question, bow came with 150gr muzzy phantoms Fred Eichler edition. I wasnt sure if the big 4 blades are too much for the 45lb bow. It's flying awesome with 150gr heads so I went and got some abowyer bonehead glue ons and screw in inserts. Finished weight should be 155grs so here it goes
> 
> Which and why?
> 
> ...



I would recommend Stos 130 gr 2-blade points. Using real POC wood arrows and a 45 lb bow, they make a great combination. Also, try using 5 1/2" high-back shield straight-fletched feather fletching, because it will fly super straight without a lot of noise and will recover quicker off the shelf.


----------



## Mike Dudley (Aug 17, 2014)

*I would recommend trying Stos 130 gr 2-bladed points*

If you're shooting Port Orford cedar wood arrows, I would recommend trying Stos 130 gr two-bladed points. If you pair these points with POC arrows, along with 5 1/2" high-back straight-fletched feather fletching, you will find that its a dynamite combination because it will fly fast, recover quicker off the shelf, and fly with less noise than a traditional helical-fletched shaft. Even with straight fletching, the arrow will still spin because of the natural curve structure of the feather vanes. And, if you build your own arrows, you can offset the straight fletching 1/16" per 5" of shaft length for even better stability while still maintaining less flight noise. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 17, 2014)

I personally prefer a bit heavier weight up front BUT if they are flying great then leave it. Best to just stick with the K.I.S.S. method...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2014)

If it is flying where you look...same for field pt and broadhead, you are using the correct set up. With 195g up front, you are heavier than most for a 45lb bow. 
Sounds like a great set up. Stay out of the shoulder and you should eat well with either head as long as they are sharp.

Even with 800g arrows driven by 31.5" draw at 85lbs, I was unable to penetrate deer shoulder, unfortunately twice!

bigjim


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 18, 2014)

Confused yet??  Shoot the one that flies best. Either of them is fine. Experience is the best teacher- grab your bow and go get you some!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks fellas, shooting everyday. Some days its on! Others well that's why you practice. I tinker a lot with all the hunting I do. Haven't messed with wood yet still trying to figure carbon out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a bow that's 44#@28". I pull 39# w it and shoot 525-550 total weight w 250-300 up front w carbon arrows. Haven't used wood w it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 18, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I have a bow that's 44#@28". I pull 39# w it and shoot 525-550 total weight w 250-300 up front w carbon arrows. Haven't used wood w it.


And, more than a few critters have fallen on account of it. Finished up what you left out Martin. Hope you don't mind.


----------

